# Mammary Growth During Pregnancy



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello All!
I have a doe that gave birth today (As a tornado passed overhead!). About the middle of last week, I noticed that she'd developed a hardish, fleshy area under her armpit, on what I assume is a mammary gland. It's not ballish like most of the mammary tumors I've seen/felt.

Does pregancy spur on tumors, or is this perhaps a malfunctioning or stopped up gland? The babies are nursing quite successfully so I am not concerned at the moment, only generally concerned for the genetics of this line. There's not been this problem before. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's unlikely that she'd start having mammary tumors while nursing as that shuts off the hormonal changes that can trigger cancer. It may be mastitis, and that can mean either an infection or just a lot of inflammation.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If she does have a blocked duct, it will continue to grow at a pretty reasonable rate.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you guys for the reply!!! 
Is it safe to say that for now, I can just keep an eye on her? she's really acting very healthy and the babies are doing great.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If she has mastitis, it can end up making the babies sick.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Soooooo....what would you suggest to do? :?:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

antibiotics probably


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for the information.
How will antibiotics affect the nursing babies? Which antibiotic? Should I start it now or leave the situation alone, since it seems to be fine for now?

Thank you in advance for any further information.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If it is mastitis, and it goes untreated, it can end up an abcess and potentially a systemic infection. I'd probably use baytril personally.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

OK, thank you for that!

I examined her more closely and she appears to have a small abrasion with the now soft, small mass behind it. It doesn't appear to come from a nipple...this is interesting and puzzling. I may just start on Baytril.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I had mastitis while nursing my own son...It was like pure hell.

That sounds like a small abscess to me if it's related to a abrasion.
In any case I would watch it closely, and good luck <3


----------

